# Taking on a rescue



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

My sister called me at work yesterday because someone asked her if she knew anyone who might want a free horse. They told us it was a 9 month old Quarter horse colt, not gelded yet. Hmmmm, I said no thanks. I'm not as young and springy as I used to be and haven't really done anything with horses for four or five years. My mind went through all the risks of trying to start a half grown colt. "Better not" was the answer I came up with. 

An hour later the guy shows up at my work with his son and two granddaughters to see if they could talk me into the colt. They took it on as a get one free deal but since it's not gelded he doesn't want to keep it. I guess he had a really bad experience with a colt that turned on him after being gelded. They've had it for two months. 

I asked for pictures of the horse and this is what they sent me. It's not a horse, it's a pony. And he's so cute I can hardly resist plus I feel so bad seeing him in that condition. I'm going to look at him today. He needs me!

Besides needing groceries and worming, is there anything else I should know about dealing with a young horse who's been neglected like this, diet wise, I mean. I have grass hay to start and alfalfa when he's filled out more. Do you think this is a horse in a ponies body because he's been starved all his life?


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

if you bring him home, swing by your vet with him so they can give him a once over. gelding is going to be the best thing for him, but your vet will be able to tell you at what point that can happen. not having him cut will prolong him getting back into shape. 

myself.... i would lay off the alfalfa. horses really dont 'need' that rich, yummy, stuff. grass hay is good. I feed all my horses SR feed (little and big... young and old) Ruralheritage.com has some good info on it. I have also mixed in beetpulp and soy oil (no corn oil) the idea is that you are feeding him fat... but its not a sugar fat. My horses have done well on this. 

He is cute. he might be a pony now, but with the right grocerys he might turn into a small horse. he looks like he is put together pretty good. so thats a plus too =)


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Actually, the alfalfa might be the better choice with a horse that thin. 

http://www.starvinghorses.com/Refeedingsyndrome.html

I definitely second going straight to the vet to have him evaluated. I'd also get a full workup with blood and fecals on him. Good luck if you take him!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

We're leaving to see him in a few minutes. I put a call into my vet.

I agree about the blood work and fecals. I have a nice warm 12 x 12 stall waiting for him. Poor baby. I hope he's as sweet as he looks.

I'll see if I can get more pictures while we're there.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

If he's been starved most of his life, he will certainly grow a lot more once he's on full feed, but many Quarter Horses are not huge ... I've had a number that would qualify as 'ponies' at 14.2 or under.

You're pretty much right with the feed program, I think ... start out with grass hay, working up to free choice (not at first, you can sure risk colic/impaction with lots of hay and in cold weather they may not drink enough) and I'd add alfalfa to the grass hay once he's been on full feed with the grass hay awhile and then a handful or two of grain a couple of times a day but otherwise I'd add fat rather than protein.

Vet check is a good idea ... he'll need worming and probably vaccinations ... I suspect both of those things have been neglected.

Also be aware what you see now in his temperament and attitude may be a result of very low energy and he can change a great deal once he's gaining weight.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

while its a good article with good points, im confused by the 'feeding high fat, low carb' (what i said above) but lower in the article is says do not feed grain and suppliments. 

the statements contradict each other..... =(


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Here is more info:

http://www.ker.com/library/EquineReview/2005/Nutrition/N30.pdf

http://www.kentuckyhorse.org/en/art/75/


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Barn Yarns said:


> while its a good article with good points, im confused by the 'feeding high fat, low carb' (what i said above) but lower in the article is says do not feed grain and suppliments.
> 
> the statements contradict each other..... =(


The goal to begin with is to get the digestive system functioning again and so the alfalfa helps to meet that goal. Then careful reintroduction of a high fat, low carb grain will then begin to give the nutrition that they need - now introduced to a functioning digestive system. Ideally, in the end, they will be on a high fat, low carb diet.


----------



## zwarte (Apr 12, 2011)

Once you get him sorted out, he might be a great size to be a driving pony. This is a great sport for those of us who are "less springy"


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Are they sure he's a Quarter horse? His head looks pretty refined, more like an Arab. I'd love to see what he looks like with about 6 months of TLC.


----------



## Tracy2manyhorse (Nov 26, 2012)

I run a horse rescue. First is vet check! Get fecals if you can, if not get advise from vet on proceeding with deworming. Go SLOW with feeding him - grass hay to start for about 10 days - frequent small meals. Then you can start adding on some foal grow/mare foal ration. When he is in condition get him gelded & his shots.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Just got home from looking at him. We're hooking the trailer and going back to pick him up. He's very thin. Spine is sticking up, no fat on his neck or shoulders, his hips stick out and he's all ribs under his winter coat. The guy has had him for two months and wormed him three weeks ago. He's feeding poor quality hay in piles to his horses. He has three others there and they are all sleek and healthy. He told me the horse was in worse shape when he took him in. Hard to imagine that.

I think he's part Arab too after seeing him in person. He's really cute and I can't wait to see him in 6 months either. I was thinking he would make a good driving pony too. That might be his future here. 

Pretty excited to go get him.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

If there are other horses there in that condition, call your local Animal Control Officer and report this abuse.
Once you get your pony home, call your local Animal Control Officer and let them know you just picked up a starved pony. If anyone sees that pony at your place, they might report you. Best to clear the air ahead of time.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, that's bad shape for a young colt! I'm sure he will come around with your good care. I personally would hold off on gelding until he is in better shape. I think in this condition it would stress his body too much. He would be higher risk for infection, etc. In a couple months he will prob be able to handle it fine. Plus he is still young enough that a couple months prob won't make a diff in his mindset.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

haypoint said:


> If there are other horses there in that condition, call your local Animal Control Officer and report this abuse.
> Once you get your pony home, call your local Animal Control Officer and let them know you just picked up a starved pony. If anyone sees that pony at your place, they might report you. Best to clear the air ahead of time.



His other horses were in really good shape and big enough to push this little guy off the feed. I can see he's had his feet trimmed recently and I don't believe this man is the source of the problem, but I don't think the little horse got enough to eat while he was there either.

Not sure about getting the officials involved. Anyone with eyes can see how our livestock are cared for. This little colt is the anomaly here.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

1sttimemom said:


> Wow, that's bad shape for a young colt! I'm sure he will come around with your good care. I personally would hold off on gelding until he is in better shape. I think in this condition it would stress his body too much. He would be higher risk for infection, etc. In a couple months he will prob be able to handle it fine. Plus he is still young enough that a couple months prob won't make a diff in his mindset.


My immediate goal is to get some weight on him, get him vaccinated and then gelded. I'll time it so it's done before fly season in a couple months. He seems good natured and stepped onto the trailer with almost no hesitation. We pulled in, the guy got him out of the paddock, I loaded him and we were off. Took us all of ten minutes. So far so good!


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

A few years ago I bought a weanling colt in that type of condition. Very similar situation with him being put out with mares after he was weaned and the other horses wouldn't let him get much hay. I worried that he would never make 14 hands and the vet postponed gelding until we had put 100 lbs. on him. Today that miserable looking colt has become a 15-2 hand 1200 lb horse that is ridden by my large son. Feed your colt up and give him a good home and I suspect he will grow beyond expectations.

Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

The little guy did well overnight in his stall. He was alert and whinnying at us this morning. After I got done milking I gave him a few minutes outside to watch how he moves and let him get some sunshine. He's got good manners, he's friendly, knows how to lead, back up and tie. Before I brought him out of the stall I had him stop and back up. He backed up slowly, but he knew how to do it. After seeing him move around outside I'm thinking he's more Arab than anything else. I took a couple videos and will post them when I have a chance.

Here he is meeting the cows yesterday right after he came home.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

His growth may be stunted from poor nutrition/starvation. Only time will tell how big he will get, but probably won't mature to be more than 14-something hands. Breed will be easier to guess when he sheds out his winter coat and puts on a few pounds, I have seen plenty of small quarter horses with refined faces.

Looking forward to hearing updates!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

After looking at those pics for a while, I think he has a whole lotta Arab in him! With that big expressive eye, foxy ears and refined head, I'll bet you he's going to turn into a beauty. I'm a little biased though, we bred and trained Arabs for years  Can't wait to see the video. Bless you for taking care of this little guy!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you take any pics of his head? I think it's hard to tell what he is but he may well indeed be a QH. It's hard to tell if his head is really refined or just stunted/skinny.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

My QH was constantly mistaken for an Arab when he was a weanling and a yearling. But he more than made up for it as he grew. He had such a dainty babydoll face, everyone was sure he was at least a cross, but he was pure, registered QH. He was small too. Stayed under 14 hh until he hit 3 years old, then lookout! He is about 15.3 now with a big old butt and a real classic QH look. Looking at your colt reminds me of my guy. You may be surprised and find you have a very nice QH boy on your hands once he gets some pound on him!

ETA: My guy never missed a meal and was always an easy keeper and he still took his time growing.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

My QH moved a lot like an arab when she was a baby. She loved to prance around with her head and tail up in the air, and her face didn't really start to fill out until she was almost 2.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Here he is the day after we brought him home. That was Thursday. I put him out Saturday morning and he had enough energy to trot around the barnyard for a little bit. He's eating and drinking fine. His manure looks normal so I think we're off to a good start.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

He sure has a pretty face and a very sweet eye! Sounds hopeful too.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Can't wait to the "after" pics! He sure looks sweet, and while his face is a bit dainty, a lot of QH have that look as babies. Glad you decided to give him a good home.


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

What bright curious eyes! We can't wait to follow his story.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! He's a really sweet colt. He whinnies at me every morning when I come to turn him out for the day. He likes to put his face in my hands and have his ears scratched and he really likes getting scritches under his chin and down his neck. He follows me around in the barnyard like a puppy. He likes to watch while I collect eggs from the chicken coop and this morning he was running around showing off a little. That's the first time I've seen him having fun since he got here. I've seen a big change in just five days. He's bright and alert and the sharp edges of his hips and shoulders are starting to smooth out a bit.


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

My Shooter was pony sized and scrawny at 18 months when I rescued her. Good feeding and care and she is now 16 hands and about 1200 pounds at four years. This little guy has got the time to catch up still. He does look as if he has some arab in him BUT I have seen quarter horses with "baby Doll" faces.


----------



## lakedreamer (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see more photos in a few months!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

He's adorable, glad you brought him home!


----------

